# Final Three



## dday1991 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have narrowed my new bow choices down to 3 manufacturers;

Bowtech Captain
Hoyt Alpha Max 32 or 35
Matthews DXT or Reezen

I have shot all the above bows and am leaning towards the Captain. It felt smoother on the draw (marginally), and no hand shock. The other bows did outstandingly well, also.

Each shop was friendly, well informed, well stocked except for the Bowtech shop...but it was friendly. The Matthews shop is owned by a friend and he may shoot me if I buy something other than a Matthews.. but I have got to get the bow I like.

Have the limb issues been worked out on the Bowtech's?

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

I went with the AlphaMax 32. No regrets, very happy.
Woody


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

get what you like .... if we all bought a bow just because someone said so we wouldnt shoot as good as we do today.....just my 2 copper


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*bowtech captain*

the bowtech is a sweet bow my buddy bought one very happy with it he is


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with any of those bows.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Shot all three*

Ive shot all three and had a hoyt alphamax on reserve then my shop got in the new martin bows as u can see in my signature the Firecat is on its way lol. Dont get me wrong loved the alphamax but nothin shot like the firecat and for $460 nothin is priced like the firecat.


----------

